# KI-Tutorials



## jamesv (19. Okt 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich würde gerne eine KI(Künstliche Intelligenz) entwickeln. Habt ihr da ein paar Anfangslektüren - am besten PDFs, die mir anschauen kann? Da ich mich mit dieser Materie leider nicht im Ansatz auskenne 


Vielen Dank.

LG
James


----------



## Marco13 (19. Okt 2012)

Ist ein weites Feld. Die Bibel ist Artificial Intelligence: A Modern Approach , praktisch alle KI-Vorlesungen beziehen sich mehr oder weniger darauf. Es gibt Sample Chapters bei der Second Edition ( Artificial Intelligence: A Modern Approach ), aber vermutlich bekommt man durch Vorlesungsunterlagen von unis eher einen Roten Faden vermittelt.


----------



## jamesv (19. Okt 2012)

Hallo Marco,
vielen Dank für deinen Buchvorschlag, ich werde mir das mal anschauen 

Apropos Vorlesungsunterlagen, hast du was in petto?


----------



## TryToHelp (19. Okt 2012)

Also das Feld der KI oder AI oder wie unser Professor so schön gesagt hat Computational Intelligence, die Berechnende Intelligenz ist zimelich groß. Für was für ein Feld der KI interessierst du dich denn? Eine KI für ein Spiel, die Steuerung eines Autonomen Fahrzeuges, Die Anomalie-erkennung, die gestaltung eines Stundenplanes,...

Wie gesagt, es ist ein weites Feld und die drivialste Lösung ist die BruteForce variante, also einfach alle Lösungen ausprobieren ;-)

Leider sind die Folien zu dem Thema bei unserer Uni nicht online-zugänglich :-(


----------



## jamesv (19. Okt 2012)

hallo trytohelp,
auch ein Dank an dich für deine Antwort. Ich interessiere mich vorerst für die Themen: 

Die gestaltung eines Stundenplanes,
und
Spiele KI.

Im Endeffekt möchte ich aber eine lernendes Programm erstellen.
Ich weiß, bis dahin ist es noch ein weiter Weg, aber ich bin noch jung und: "Kommt Zeit kommt Rat"


Wenn ihr irgendwelche Paper habt, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Marco13 (19. Okt 2012)

Ohne spezifischer zu werden, wüßte ich kaum, was man über AI on the Web hinausgehend posten sollte. Vorlesungsunterlagen (wie Einführung in die Künstliche Intelligenz - WS 10/11 &mdash; Knowledge Engineering Group ) beziehen sich wie gesagt meistens auf AIMA.


----------



## Helgon (19. Okt 2012)

jamesv hat gesagt.:


> Im Endeffekt möchte ich aber eine lernendes Programm erstellen.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Watson_(Künstliche_Intelligenz)

Viel Glück


----------



## jamesv (19. Okt 2012)

Danke Helgon,
wie es aussieht, ist es ein RIESEN-Projekt. 
Aber erst mal klein anfangen und sich dann hocharbeiten. xD


----------



## Niggel595 (19. Okt 2012)

Moin,

wenn du möchtest, kannst du dir auch mal Neuronale Netze anschauen. Damit können lernende KIs programmiert werden. Die Ergebnisse sind in der Regel auch hervorragend. Das Problem ist nur, dass man sich zunächst gut einarbeiten muss und dass man die KI in der Regel nicht versteht...

Auf jeden Fall hier einmal einen guten Link dazu: Ein kleiner Überblick über Neuronale Netze · D. Kriesel

LG
Niggel


----------



## jamesv (19. Okt 2012)

Hey Niggel,
vielen Dank für den Tipp mit neuronalen Netzen. Das werde ich mir mal anschauen.

LG
James


----------



## TryToHelp (19. Okt 2012)

Neuronale Netze wurde ja angesprochen, die eignen sich genau für sowas, jedoch kann man dann nicht erklären, warum er sich so entschieden hat.

Was du dir auch mal anschauen kannst wissensbasierte diagnostik, diese Thematik beschäftigt sich auch mit KI und lernen, weiß nicht ob dir das da weiterhilft.

Die Thematik mit Stundenplan oder Maschinenbelegungsplan zählt under die Kategorie der Optimierungsprobleme, dafür gibt es verschiedene Verfahren wie zum Beispiel Armeisenalgorithmus oder Sinnflutalgoritmus sowie Genetische Algorithmen ;-)

Bei der KI für Spiele, solltest du dir für z.B. bei Schach kriterien zur bewertung von Zügen vortfahren, dann auch via Brutforce alle Asuprobieren, dieses über ein paar Züge, da eventuel, schlechte Pfade schon vorzeitig Beenden


----------



## jamesv (20. Okt 2012)

Hallo TryToHelp,
vielen Dank für weitere Keywords.


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (20. Okt 2012)

Es gibt/gab einen Online Kurs Introduction to Artificial Intelligence von Sebastian Thrun und Peter Norvig.
Erster ist/war ein Professor in Stanford und letzter ist Autor des von Marco erwähnten Buches AIMA.

https://www.ai-class.com

Beide gehen mit 22 Unterichtseinheiten a ca. 1,5 Stunden Videomaterial einmal quer durch das Gebiet der künstlichen Intelligenz und orientieren sich dabei an dem was Sie an der Stanford Uni lehren.

Die Videos zu dem Kurs kann man sich immer noch auf der Seite anschauen. Es ist wie ich meine definitiv einen Blick wert.


----------



## jamesv (21. Okt 2012)

Super, direkt mal verschlingen xD Dankeschön!


----------



## Androbin (14. Apr 2014)

Die Idee für dafür hatte ich auch schon! ueh:
Ich würde sagen, du solltest das Verhalten von Kleinkindern studieren! :rtfm:
Denn dieses lernt in seinem Alter zu lernen und tut das auch! opcorn:
Du musst keinen Erwachsenen programmieren sondern ein Neugeborenes! :idea:


----------

